# Piko for 2016



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Piko has published both their 16 page new items brochure for 2016 as well as a very extensive 2016 G-Scale catalogue of over 200 pages.

Downloads available on the Piko website or from the Large Scale database:
New item brochure:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=7458

2016 Catalogue:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=7457

Regards,
knut


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

The link to the new item is to 2015 or at least that is what I get.

http://www.gscalenews.com/pdf/piko-g/piko-g-new-items-2016.pdf

Not too much absolutely new. However, the rerailer has new crossing signs but the big (literally) is the DR BR132 'Ludmilla' locomotive. Almost 2.5ft long (718mm) and over 9 lbs worth of weight (4.2Kgs) and still capable of getting around a LGB R1 curve though it would look really out of place on such.

And if that weight is not enough there is extra weights available along with extra lighting and a sound system.

I hope the locomotive does well. Use the trucks and all and make an American big diesel (Alco please like a big C-series).


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Try this:

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=7458

and

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=7457

This is really weitd.

I copied and pasted the first message on this thread on the USA Trains forum and when I click on the links there they get me to the 2016 Piko catalogues.
Why the same thing didn't happen on the mls forum is beyond me


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

krs,

The text shown for the links in your 1st post is not what the link actually points to. Just hover your mouse over the links and compare to what you see in the post.

Regards,
Peter.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Knut,

Thanks for posting the links.

Friends find Piko to be the hope for the (their) future.

I find them to be the bright star for the hobby's future.

Jerry


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Beddhist said:


> krs,
> 
> The text shown for the links in your 1st post is not what the link actually points to. Just hover your mouse over the links and compare to what you see in the post.
> 
> ...


Peter, 

I use Firefox on the Mac.
I can hover my mouse all day long over the link - nothing shows up.

If I copy the link and paste it into text edit I get this (without the four dots at the beginning):
....http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_145234893338715&key=a0c9cca74e6cfd4992d233d834fbc644&libId=ij76wzbz0100qbq9000DA13wthx7pwz4cb&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.mylargescale.com%2F11-public-forum%2F61922-piko-2016-a.html%23post864682&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gbdb.info%2Fdetails.php%3Fimage_id%3D6971&title=Piko%20for%202016%20-%20myLargescale.com%20%3E%20Community%20%3E%20Forums&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gbdb.info%2Fdetails.php%3Fimage_id%3D7458

I don't exactly know what is going on, but at least the links in my second post work - I checked those to make sure.

Regards,
Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Jerry McColgan said:


> Friends find Piko to be the hope for the (their) future.
> I find them to be the bright star for the hobby's future.


Hi Jerry,

Sure seems like it.

In general, I think at Piko, their G-scale line gets at least as much attention as their H0, TT and N scale products whereas at Marklin, LGB (or G) still seems to play second fiddle to their other product lines.

And for North America specifically that difference is even more noticable.

LGB so far has released three of their 2016 items, I just added them to the database at 
http://www.gbdb.info
but they are all European type products, two modified and enhanced items, one with brand new molds and tooling.

Knut

PS: What is happeneing as far as new 2016 G scale is concerned with North American/China productuin?
I think I'll start a new thread for that


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Knut,

What scale is the new Ludmilla? Or for that matter most of the European standard guage items. 1:29 or 1:32 or like LGB more or less if it looks about right?

The wiki says 20.62 meters length, the model is listed as 718mm. So 20620 mm / 718 mm comes out to about 28.7 or basically 1:29.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Reindeer Pass had Piko make a special run of gondolas Can see them in the revue section of the new GR.


----------



## WillemD (Jul 23, 2015)

Maybe an admin can merge this thread with the existing PIKO 2016 thread? http://forums.mylargescale.com/42-news/61658-piko-g-scale-2016-a.html


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Lorna said:


> Knut,
> 
> What scale is the new Ludmilla? Or for that matter most of the European standard guage items. 1:29 or 1:32 or like LGB more or less if it looks about right?
> 
> The wiki says 20.62 meters length, the model is listed as 718mm. So 20620 mm / 718 mm comes out to about 28.7 or basically 1:29.


The Piko model, as far as I can see, is the BR 132 which according to the Wiki is actually just slightly longer than what you posted, ie 20820mm rather than 20620mm.
That would make the scale, at least as far as the length is concerned, exactly 1:29
In the past, Piko models which are almost all standard gauge prototypes, have been around 1:28 scale; LGB standard gauge prototypes have been around 1:26 or 1:27, ie slightly bigger than Piko but not really noticable, even compared to USA Traisn and Aristo at supposedly 1:29..
LGB *narrow* gauge prototypers have been anything between 1:19 and 1:24 depending on the prototype *narrow* gauge the model ran on.

I think the only Piko items that are 1:32 scale are those where Piko bought the molds from MRC.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

WillemD said:


> Maybe an admin can merge this thread with the existing PIKO 2016 thread? http://forums.mylargescale.com/42-news/61658-piko-g-scale-2016-a.html


I actually checked the mls forums for Piko 2016 news before I posted.

Never looked at the "News" section since it is "read only" - at least that's what it says and thus is not useful for any discussion.



> New product announcements, new business announcements, and other newsworthy large scale items. This is a read only forum. If you wish to submit news, you may do so by contacting the webmaster.


----------



## WillemD (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes, the description is not correct... I had no problem posting the thread by myself without admin verification, so I thought that was the best location to post it. Also, others could comment so apparently that section is everything but read-only  

Maybe an admin can change the description?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

In the "G Scale Forum" section there is no good place to post new items.
Over the years those posts ended up in the general purpose "Public Forum" G-Scale area.

As you can see by the number of threads in the "News" section, that section wasn't nearly as popular as it should have been if it covered all the news over the years.

There has been very little, if any, maintemance of the mls forum in the last few years.
Since we now have a separate forum section for 0n30 Gauge I think it would make sense to have a News section both in the G-Scale section and the 0n30 section for product news in those gauges and keep the existing "News" section for business and website announcements and make it really "read only" rather than mix G-gauge and 0n30 scale news.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll continue posting here until the admins decide what to do.

Piko just had a press conference in Germany.
Things seem to be going very well - globally they had planned an increase in sales of 6% for 2015, they actually achieved 8%.
Sales in the US unfortunately did not meet their expectations.


----------

